
Wasting Money on Cats (2000) - rtpg
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000037.html
======
PaulHoule
The slanted barcodes were stupid. The cuecat was a bad enough barcode reader
as it was that it didn't need to be hobbled in any way.

